# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مسآبقة و××[جوآئز بانتظآركم]××تفضلوا...

## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*يسرني أن أعلن لكم عن مسابقتي المتواضعة*



*((لكـ مفآجأة في المنتدى))*



*وهناك العديد من الجوائز بانتظار الفائزين* 



*سأترك الجوآئز إلى النهآية وسأبدأ بشرح المسآبقة*



*شرح المسآبقة:*


*المسآبقة هي اختيار أحد الأعضآء النشيطين في المنتدى*


*وكتابة جملة*((*لك مفاجأة في المنتدى)) في ملفه الشخصي*


*ومن ثم ستكون عليه مهمة البحث عن هذه الجآئزة في المنتدى إلى أن يحصل*


*عليها خلال مالا يزيد عن اسبوعين* 


*طريقة الترشيح :*

*·* *سيتم اختيآر أفضل ثلآثة أشخآص في المنتدى وترشيحهم ومن ثم المفاضلة بينهم فالأكثر تميزاً سيكون هو الرآبح.**((وستتم هذه العملية بطريقة سرية)).*
*·* *الشروط :*

*1-* *أن يكون العضو نشيط بالمشآركات المتميزة ..**((موآضيع ومشآركات))*


*2-* *توزيع المشآركآت والمواضيع على كل المنتدى وزيادة اهتمامه بأحد المنتديآت.*


*3-* *عدم الإكتفآء بالموآضيع المنقولة..*


*4-* *أقصى مدة للبحث عن المفاجأة هي اسبوعين لاغير فان لم يتمكن المتسابق المرشح من ايجادها خلالهما... ستفوته الجائزة* 


*5-* *فتح الملف الشخصي كل يوم ...قد تكون أنت الفآئز.*



*أما الآن جآء وقت إعلآن الجوآئز...*


*كل شخص سينآل إحدى هذه الجوآئز :*


*1-* *بطآقة شحن للجوآل(زين،سوا،موبايلي)...أنت ستختآر شركتك..*


*2-* *عدد من التقييمآت(أنا من سأحدد العدد وسيكون بحسب الجهد المبذول)*


*3-* *توقيع متحرك(أيضاً سيكون من اختياري).*

*4- جآئزة متواضعة يتم استلامها من أحد المحلآت التجآرية وستكون لأفضل شخص في المنتدى.*


*نقاط مهمة :*

*1-* *عدم إخبآر أي شخص بمكآن جآئزته .. فذلك سيفقد المسابقة متعتها وسيكون كلا منكم رقيبا على نفسه والله علينا جميعا خير رقيب* 
*2-* *ليس لأي من المتسابقين اختيار الجائزة التي يريدها .*

*3-* *قد تكون انت الفائز ... فلاتهمل مراجعة ملفك الشخصي* 


*يالله احين كل واحد على بروفايله ...* 




*مع تمنيآتي للجميع بالتوفيق*



*تحيآتي*



*شبل الطفوف*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه على هالمسابقة ..

وان شاء الله تكون ناجحة ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## قمر دنياي

مسابقة راااااااااااائعه 
موفق اخي لكل خيييييييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه هالمسابقة 
ننتظر صداها في الشبكة
وان شاء الله انلاقي حماس 
يعطيك الله العافية شبل

----------


## روح منسيه

اكشنات المسابقه وبتسوي جو تفاعل في المنتدى

راح اكون متابعه معاكم 

ويسلمو على الطرح الراقي 

وربي يوفقكم  :bigsmile:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مسابقه حلوه  :clap: 
وضخمه :kaseh: 
وصعبه :sila: 
أشوى مابطيح على رآسنا>>ماأستوفي الشروط :sleep: 
ولذلك مابغشش أحد :walla:

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مسابقه حلوه 
وأتمنى كل المنتدى يشارك

----------


## حلاالكون

الله وناآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسه 
كشخه شبكتنا :)

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا لكم ع الردود الحلوه

وأن شآء الله تربحوا معآنا

تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

مسـإآبقه رووعهـ ...!
يآلله بطلو النوم ..!
تسسلم إأخوي شبل ... 
لآعدمنـآ الأإبداع ..!

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآآحب* 

*يسلموو مليوووون ع المُسآإبقه الروعه ،*

*وإن شاء الله يتنشط المنتدى ،*

*تحذير ..*

*إلآ مآيتنشط ويصير نشيط بيجيه كآإس مآي بآإرد ينشطه ..*

*تسلم لنآ آفكآإرك شبل  ،،*

*ربي يعطيك مليون آلف عآإفيـه  ,,*

*لآعدم ،*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

فكره كثير حلوه بتنشط المنتدى اكث

يعطيك اعافيه

بس ماقلت لنا راح يدورون على شنو بظبط على موضوع ولا ايش

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> مسـإآبقه رووعهـ ...!
> يآلله بطلو النوم ..!
> تسسلم إأخوي شبل ... 
> لآعدمنـآ الأإبداع ..!



الرووعة وجودك هنا

يلا قوموا صبآح الخير

الله يسلمك أختي

وشكرا ع المرور الرآئع

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مرآآحب* 
> 
> *يسلموو مليوووون ع المُسآإبقه الروعه ،* 
> *وإن شاء الله يتنشط المنتدى ،* 
> *تحذير ..* 
> *إلآ مآيتنشط ويصير نشيط بيجيه كآإس مآي بآإرد ينشطه ..* 
> *تسلم لنآ آفكآإرك شبل  ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك مليون آلف عآإفيـه  ,,* 
> *لآعدم ،* 
> *تحيآإتي*



ألف مرحبا بك

الله يسلمك اختي

إن شآء الله تعآلى

هههه

أظن الكآس مآيفيد أنا بجيب خزآن كآمل  :toung: 

الله يسلمك ويعآفيك يآرب

والمسآبقة تشمل المشرفين أيضاً  :wink: 

شكرا ع المرور الحلو

أسعدني وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> فكره كثير حلوه بتنشط المنتدى اكثر
> 
> يعطيك اعافيه
> 
> بس ماقلت لنا راح يدورون على شنو بظبط على موضوع ولا ايش
> 
> تحياتي



 
الأحلى وجودك بالصفحة 

الله يعآفيك

مممم

سؤال مهم

أنا لدي اختيآرين 

الأول: إني أحط الجآئزة بموضوع مستقل<<وفي هالحآلة مآ بحدد وين تبحثي المنتدى كله معآنا
الثآني: إني أحط الجآئزة في مشآركة بأحد الموآضيع<<وكذا بحدد الك في أي المنتديات مثلا: المنتديات العآمة..


وشكرا اختي ع المرور وعلى السؤال المهم

نورتينا

تحيآتي

----------


## همسة ألم

فكره حلوه 
وإن شاء الله يتنشطوا الاعضاء 
يعطييييك الله الف عااافيه
موفق ...
تحيآآتوووووووووو

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
فكره حلوه منك فناننا
كعوايدكم ما يجي التميز الا من المميزين
ننتظر التطبيق والحماس
والله يقدرني على التواصل في هالصرح
موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

فكرة تشد على رأس القلم......وتُحفز من نشاط الأعضاء جميعاً...
أخي.....
ابدعت حقاً ابدعت في اختيار الفكرة وطرحها ...
سلم فكركم المميز....

ادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق في هذه المسابقة .....بتقديم كل ماهو رائع





يعطيك العافية يارب...دام نشاطكم المُنفرد...

موفق ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلمو على المسابقة الحلوة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو عـ المسابقة المميزة
والله يوفق الجميع 
تحياتيـ..

----------


## أنغام الأمل

ما شاء الله تبارك ربي
بحق فكرة المسابقه خطيره اخي
يسلمو يديك العافيه
^_^
ننتظر المرشحين

----------


## سماءك حلمي

مسابقة حلوة يعطيك العافية 
كل الود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا اجتهدوا 
فلكل مجتهد نصيب 

ولا تدروا يمكن اتكونوا انتو الفائزين

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكوووووور على مسابقه الحلوه 
لاعدمنا من جديدك
تحياتيــ

----------


## Hussain.T

> فكره حلوه 
> وإن شاء الله يتنشطوا الاعضاء 
> يعطييييك الله الف عااافيه
> موفق ...
> تحيآآتوووووووووو



إن شآء الله أختي

الله يعآفيك

وإن شآء الله تكوني أحد الرآبحين معآنا

يسلموو ع المرور الرائع

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> مرحبا
> فكره حلوه منك فناننا
> كعوايدكم ما يجي التميز الا من المميزين
> ننتظر التطبيق والحماس
> والله يقدرني على التواصل في هالصرح
> موفقين
> دمتم بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن





سلآمآت سلآمآت

ويش هالغيآب  :huh: 

طولتي علينا

ههه

التميز تعلمته منك معلمتي

إن شآء الله تقدري

وأبغي أشوفك رآبحة معآنا هنآ

شكرا ع المرور الرووعة

آنستيني بوجودك هنا

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> فكرة تشد على رأس القلم......وتُحفز من نشاط الأعضاء جميعاً...
> أخي.....
> ابدعت حقاً ابدعت في اختيار الفكرة وطرحها ...
> سلم فكركم المميز....
> 
> ادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق في هذه المسابقة .....بتقديم كل ماهو رائع
> 
> ...





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

شكرا ع الكلآم الرآئع والمحفز للمزيد

الله يسلمك اختي

بالتوفيق للجميع

وأمنى أن تكوني أحد الرآبحين

الله يعآفيك

وشكرا ع المرور الحلو

نورتي الصفحة

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يسلمو على المسابقة الحلوة



الله يسلمك أختي

وان شآء الله تكوني رآبحة معآنا

شكرا ع المرور 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يسلمو عـ المسابقة المميزة
> والله يوفق الجميع 
> تحياتيـ..



الله يسلمك أختي 

بالتوفيق للجميع

وشكرا ع المرور الحلو

اسعدني وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> ما شاء الله تبارك ربي
> بحق فكرة المسابقه خطيره اخي
> يسلمو يديك العافيه
> ^_^
> ننتظر المرشحين




 
عجل ها مآفيه مزح عندنا  :toung: 

ههه

الله يسلمك أختي

قريبا جدا 

سيكون هناك فآئز\ة

شكرا لك ع المرور الحلو

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> مسابقة حلوة يعطيك العافية 
> كل الود



الأحلى وجودك بالصفحة

الله يعآفيك

وشكرا ع الطلة الحلوة

لآعدمنآك

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يلا اجتهدوا 
> فلكل مجتهد نصيب 
> 
> ولا تدروا يمكن اتكونوا انتو الفائزين



صحيح كلآمكـ خآالتي

اتمنى انتي بعد تجتهدي أكثر

 :toung: 

شكرا ع المرور 

تحيآتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرآحبوووووووون..~!!* 

*مسسآبقه تهبل بصرآحه..متحمسسه حد الدعسسه ,,* 

*يآعلي حركتــــــــآآت..>>لعنبوو حمآآأس..*

*يللآ مآنبي نووومـ <~ تبي هووشه..*

*آتحدى آحد متحمس كثرري آنآ  <~بتنطق اليووم*

*تسسلمـ آخووي شبول عالفـن والله شي حلوو* 

*يعطيك ربي آلف عآفيه ع المجهودالرآئع بششكل..!!*

*موفق وعسسآك ع القووهـ آخوي*

*سي يــآ*

----------


## Hussain.T

> مشكوووووور على مسابقه الحلوه 
> لاعدمنا من جديدك
> تحياتيــ



العفو اختي

بس على ويش<< هذا وآجبنا  :toung: 

يسلمو ع المرور الرآآئع 

لآعدمنآكـ

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مرآحبوووووووون..~!!* 
> 
> *مسسآبقه تهبل بصرآحه..متحمسسه حد الدعسسه ,,* 
> 
> *يآعلي حركتــــــــآآت..>>لعنبوو حمآآأس..*
> 
> *يللآ مآنبي نووومـ <~ تبي هووشه..*
> 
> *آتحدى آحد متحمس كثرري آنآ  <~بتنطق اليووم*
> ...



يلآ أختي خلي الحمآسه تطلع 

ترى منآفسين وآجد الك

أتمنى أنك تربحي معآنا بجآئزة كشخة  :wink: 

الله يسلمك ويعآفيك أختي من كل سوء يآرب

وشكرا ع المرور الرووووووووووووعة

لآعدمنا هالتوآجد الجميل

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

سيتم الاختيآر الآن

ترقبوااا..

تحيآتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*فكررة رووعة & ناايس*
*بأإنتظار تفاعل الأعضاء << لكن مو أني*
*لآنووا طفشاانة من كل شي هالفترة << كف*


*مشكور مبدعناا..[.. شبل الطفوف..] ع المسابقة الحماسية* 
*يـ ع ـطيك ربي الف ع ـافيه* 
*كن ع إأبدآعك ..*

----------


## أموله

تم الاختييييييييأإإإإإر ونـأإإصه شفت فوين 

بس لاما بعلم  :bleh:  :bleh:

----------


## قمر دنياي

هههههه
حتى اني شفت الاختيااااااار

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مسابقه روووووعه بجد*
*يسلمـــــــوا على هيك مجهود*
*موفق لكل خيــــر...*

----------


## براءة طفولة

طرح جميل جداَ

موفقين 

ودي

براءة طفووولة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
فكرة حلوه واجد وأن شاء الله يكون فى تفاعل عند الأعضاء ونشاط
يسلموا أخوي ع الطرح الحلو
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربــــــــــ
تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## آهات حنونه

جاااااااري البحث

يسلمو ياذوق

ونتظروني

----------


## أموله

ايواا وناصه دوري ~}~ << متحمممسه

----------


## آهات حنونه

بحر العجآئب جآئزتك تنتظرك*

اختآري 1-2-3<<طبعآ الجوآئز ملخبطة

*مشكور أخوي شبل* 
*اممممممممم (1)*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبرووك حبيبتي بحر العجائب

ننتظر اعلان الجائزه

----------


## Hussain.T

> *فكررة رووعة & ناايس*
> *بأإنتظار تفاعل الأعضاء << لكن مو أني*
> *لآنووا طفشاانة من كل شي هالفترة << كف*
> 
> 
> *مشكور مبدعناا..[.. شبل الطفوف..] ع المسابقة الحماسية* 
> *يـ ع ـطيك ربي الف ع ـافيه* 
> *كن ع إأبدآعك ..*



وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته

الرووعهة وجودك بالموضوع هنآ

لآ صحصي خيتي نبغي نشوفك رآبحة معآنا 

العفو اختي ومآسوينا الا و الوآجب

الله يعآفيك 

ويسلمووو ع المرور الرآآئع

وتكي عنك هالبروود نبغي حمآآآس :toung: 

نورتينا

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> تم الاختييييييييأإإإإإر ونـأإإصه شفت فوين 
> 
> بس لاما بعلم



 :bigsmile: 



هههه

ان شآء الله تكوني أحد الرآبحين معآنا انتي بعد

يعطيش العآفية

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> هههههه
> حتى اني شفت الاختيااااااار





 :toung: 

الكل شآفه يعني  :amuse: 

بس مآ شفنآ الك بصمة بالموضوع اللي فيه الجآئزة<<تحقيق  :wink: 

شكرا ع الطله الحلوه

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مسابقه روووووعه بجد*
> *يسلمـــــــوا على هيك مجهود*
> *موفق لكل خيــــر...*



من ذوقك اختي

الله يسلمك

شكرا ع المرور الرآآئع

اسعدني وجودك

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> طرح جميل جداَ
> 
> موفقين 
> 
> ودي
> 
> براءة طفووولة




من ذوقك الرآقي اختي

يسلمووو ع المرور الحلو

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> مساء الخير..
> فكرة حلوه واجد وأن شاء الله يكون فى تفاعل عند الأعضاء ونشاط
> يسلموا أخوي ع الطرح الحلو
> ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربــــــــــ
> تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ





مسآء النور  :amuse: 

الأحلى وجودك بالموضوع

ان شآء الله تعآلى

الله يسلمك اختي

وشكرا ع المرور الرووعة

نورتي المتصفح

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> جاااااااري البحث
> 
> يسلمو ياذوق
> 
> ونتظروني



 :wink: 

الله يسلمك اختي

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> ايواا وناصه دوري ~}~ << متحمممسه



 :bigsmile: 

يلآ اختي زيدي مشآركآتك في المنتدى

وكدا تضمني الإختيآر

 :toung: 

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> بحر العجآئب جآئزتك تنتظرك*
> 
> اختآري 1-2-3<<طبعآ الجوآئز ملخبطة
> 
> *مشكور أخوي شبل* 
> *اممممممممم (1)*
> 
> *تحياتي لك*



 :rolleyes: 
عدل حركآت 

حظك حلو اختي والى كآن المكآن بيصير أصعب 

انشغلت بأشيآء كثيييرة ومآ مدآني

أخفي المكآن

العفوو أختي

كآن ترتيب الجوآئز هالمرة:

1- 10 تقآييم.. <<ألف مبرووك
2- بطآقة شحن 
3- توقييع

سيتم التقييم من الآن  :amuse: 

بس مآ شفنآ الك بصمة بالمواضيع اللي مريتي عليها<<تحقيق :wink: 

تآبعي مشوآرك أختي

قد تفوزي بالجآئزة الكبرى

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> الف الف مبرووك حبيبتي بحر العجائب
> 
> ننتظر اعلان الجائزه



شكرا ع المرور عفآف

تحيآتي

----------


## أموله

هلا هلاإأ مبـروووكـ ,,

----------


## Hussain.T

قريبا

سيتم الاختيآر

ترقبواا

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يبارك ليكم*

*وعقبالكم هههه*

*مشكور شبل على هل مجهود الحلو*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *الله يبارك ليكم*
> 
> *وعقبالكم هههه*
> 
> *مشكور شبل على هل مجهود الحلو*
> 
> *تحياتي*



العفووو اختي

تحيآتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

مبروووووووووووووك بحور 
وان شااااااااء الله نكون من الفائزين معااااااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

> مبروووووووووووووك بحور 
> وان شااااااااء الله نكون من الفائزين معااااااااااااااااااااكم



 *الله يبارك ليك*

*انشاء الله*

*تحياتي*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شبول << أني مو نايمة*
*بس طفشانة من كل شي*
*بس أن شاء الله أتنشط .. دعواتك*





*بحر العجائب  .. ألف مبروك*
*وعقبال باقي الآعضاء النشيطين >< Eccept Me*

*دُمتم  بألف خير ..**

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الف مبـــــــــــــــروك بحر العجائب*
*عليكم بالف عافيهــ غناتي*
*موفقين لكل خير*

*في انتطار العضو الجديد* 
*لاخلا ولاعدم من مجهود خيي شبل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الف مبروك بحووور*

*تسجيل حضور في المسابقه .. لا تنسوني >~ مصدقه حآلهآ*

*موفقين*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*واووووووووووووووووو*


*مسابقة جدآ رائعة* 

*يسلمواااااااااااااا شبل الطفوف* 

*غلى هيك مسابقة حلووووووو*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يبارك ليكم جميعا*

*وعقبال العضو الثاني*

*بلانتظارشبل*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *شبول << أني مو نايمة*
> *بس طفشانة من كل شي*
> *بس أن شاء الله أتنشط .. دعواتك*




 

 :toung: 

طفشآنة في أيآم مبآركة

كلها فرح وسرور  :huh: 

اذكري أهل البيت 

لتعم عليك البهجة والسرور

 :rolleyes: 

ان شآء الله نشوفك الأنشط على مستوى المنتدى

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *الف مبـــــــــــــــروك بحر العجائب*
> *عليكم بالف عافيهــ غناتي*
> *موفقين لكل خير*
> 
> *في انتطار العضو الجديد* 
> *لاخلا ولاعدم من مجهود خيي شبل*




قريبا جدا اختي

موفقة لكل خير

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *الف مبروك بحووور*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور في المسابقه .. لا تنسوني >~ مصدقه حآلهآ*
> 
> *موفقين*



 :bigsmile: 

إن شآء الله مآ ننسى أحد 

الله الله بالنشآط اختي  :wink: 

نشآط = مفآجأة 

وشكرا لك ع المرور الحلو

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *واووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> 
> *مسابقة جدآ رائعة* 
> 
> *يسلمواااااااااااااا شبل الطفوف* 
> 
> *على هيك مسابقة حلووووووو*




من ذوقك الرآقي أخي

الله يسلمك

وان شآء الله تكون أحد الرآبحين معآنا

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *الله يبارك ليكم جميعا*
> 
> *وعقبال العضو الثاني*
> 
> *بلانتظارشبل*




تم الإختيآر في ذهني

بقي أحدد المكآن

والجوآئز

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تم اختيآر 

قلم مبدع جدا في الشبكة

وله لمسآته السحرية في جميع نوآحي المنتدى

صآحب\ة هذا القلم يستحق منآ جميعا الشكر 

تحيآتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فكرة رائعه احييك عليها*

*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ABU A7MED

بالتوفيق أخوانى 

تحيتى

----------


## كبرياء

*لقد وجدتها هاهاهاي*

**مسآبقة جآئزة بانتظآرك*

كبريآء

**جآئزتك تنتظرك 

فسآرعي الوصول اليها* 

*هوونـآ*


*وإأختـآر 2 ..~* 

*يسـلموش إأخوي شبل ..* 
*ومتبآرك ..!*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مبرررررروك خيتي كبرياء*

*بنتظار الجائزه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الف مبــــــــروك  كبرياء <<<ترى الهديه ليي هااا <<<كف الحين مو هديه هههههه*

*تستاهلي كل خير غناتي*

*موفقين لكل خييير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروووك خيه 
كبرياء 
تستاهلي كل خير

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*على البركة خيتو كبرياء تستاهلين*

----------


## Hussain.T

أهلا بكم

عذرا على التأخير 

فوتوشوبي منعني من الحضور

===

كبريآء

الف الف مبرووك

جآئزتك بطآقة شحن ( الاتصالات - موبآيلي - زين )

حددي أي شركة تستخدمين

وسأرسل لك البطآقة في تقييم

==

انتظرونا قريبا 



تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

كبريآء نحن في انتظآرك

تحيآتي

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية شبل المسابقة جوونااان  :nuts: 
مبروووك كبريااااء تستاهلي كوول خيير 

عفر اني كلا نايمة  :toung:  >> توش تدري هع  :embarrest:

----------


## Hussain.T

> يعطيك العافية شبل المسابقة جوونااان 
> مبروووك كبريااااء تستاهلي كوول خيير 
> 
> عفر اني كلا نايمة  >> توش تدري هع




الله يعآفيك اختي

وإن شآء الله تكوني نشيطة 

وتقعدي من هـ السبآت

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

كبريآء

تأخرت شويآت

جآئزتها محفوظة

==

سيتم الإختيآر قريبا

تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

> أهلا بكم
> 
> عذرا على التأخير  
> فوتوشوبي منعني من الحضور 
> === 
> كبريآء 
> الف الف مبرووك 
> جآئزتك بطآقة شحن ( الاتصالات - موبآيلي - زين ) 
> حددي أي شركة تستخدمين 
> ...



 


 :embarrest:  ويلي فشله مآ أنتبهت واللهي ..!
معذره ع التأخير أإخوي ..~
تسسسلم ع الجآئزه .. 
ومتبـآرك .. 
بالنسبه للشركهـ فهي الأتصـآلآت  :toung: 
يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~!
سي يوو

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مبروك خيتي كبرياء تصرفيهم بالعافيه*

*ننتظر المتسابق الثالث بالتوفيق للجميع*

*وعساك خيي شبل دوم ع القوه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الف مبروك كبرياء 
تستاهلين كل الخير 
ومسابقة جميلة جداً شبل ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..
وفي إنتظار الشخص الجديد ..
بالتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## Hussain.T

> ويلي فشله مآ أنتبهت واللهي ..!
> معذره ع التأخير أإخوي ..~
> تسسسلم ع الجآئزه .. 
> ومتبـآرك .. 
> بالنسبه للشركهـ فهي الأتصـآلآت 
> يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~!
> سي يوو



 :bigsmile:  :toung:  :bigsmile:  :toung:  :bigsmile: 

هههه

وأخيرا

الظآهر ان الاتصآلات مآ فيها ارسآل عدل  :wink:  

الله يعآفيك أختي

سيتم الإرسآل في تقييم

والله يبآرك فيك

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مبروك خيتي كبرياء تصرفيهم بالعافيه*
> 
> *ننتظر المتسابق الثالث بالتوفيق للجميع*
> 
> *وعساك خيي شبل دوم ع القوه*
> 
> *تحياتي*



قريبا جدا 

ان شآء الله

لآعدمنا هـ التوآجد الروووعه

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> الف مبروك كبرياء 
> تستاهلين كل الخير 
> ومسابقة جميلة جداً شبل ..
> الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
> دمت موفق لكل خير ..
> وفي إنتظار الشخص الجديد ..
> بالتوفيق للجميع .



الأجمل وجودك هنآ  :amuse: 

الله يعآفيك

في القريب العآجل :rolleyes: 

إن شآء الله

وإن شآء الله تكوني أحد الرآبحين معآنا

تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروووك كبرياء

----------


## أموله

*ننتظر // بحمـأإس // مبرووكـ كبرياؤؤؤه >> بيجيني كف ~}~*

----------


## الباسمي

عجبتني الفكرة و مشكور على الطرح  الجميل

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
مشكورين  على الطرح الحلو
تحياتي......

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مسابقة رووووعة اخوش شبل*
*تساعد على تنشيط المنتدى*
*من زمان شفت المسابقة وكنت اتابعها من بعيد لا بعيد*
*بس توني اتفرغ ارد*
*بس جد مسابقة روووووووووعة*
*مبروك الى كل الفائزين*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبل*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## همسة ألم

*مبرووووك لكل الفائزين ...*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*أًلفُ مَبْرُوك كٍبرِيآء*
*تٍستَآهلٍين كٍل خَيرْ*

*:::::*

*لَـآ عُدِمّنآ مِن جٌهودِكم شًبّولْ*
 
 
*بٍإنتِظًآر الفًآئٍز الجِديـدٌ*

*دُمّتُم بِألفّ خَير ..**

----------


## أموله

كل عام وانتم بخير 

... متباركين بالمولد 

... 


بنتظـأإر العضو الجديد ~

----------


## ملكة سبأ

متباركين جميعاً بالمولد وكل عام و الجميع بخير 

و مبروك لكل الفائزين 

 اخوي شبل يعطيك العافية على الجهد المبذول وبارك الله فيك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ويــــــــــــــن الناس...؟*

*نايمين لو ويش...؟؟؟*

*في انتظار العضو الجديـــد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*متباركين كلكم بالمولد*

*ومبروك لكبرياء ولكل الفائزين..*

*وشبل فكرة روعة يعطيك العافية<< كنها اول مرة تعرف.. شافت الموضوع من اول ما انحط...*

*بانتظار العضو الجديد*

----------


## Hussain.T

الليلة ستم الإختيآر

انشغلنا مع تجهيزآتنا للنآصفة

متبآركين

تحيآتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

متباركين بلمولد

ويعطيك العافيه على مجهود شغل الناصفه ههههه

بلانتظار ؟؟؟؟

تحياتي لك خيي شبل

----------


## Hussain.T

تم الإختيآر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متحمسيين من هو صاحب الحظ السعيد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااااا خيي شبل*

*مشكور على الاختيار...*


*وأخيراً شفت وين موجوده الهديه*

أختي دمعة طفلة يتيمة

جآئزتك تنتظرك هنآ 
اختآري  
1
او
2
او
3 
^_^ 
تحيآتي


هنـــــــــــــا...

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=70026&page=69




*اختـــــار.... رقم 3*

*يسلمـــــــــــوا خيي* 
*ربي يعطيكـ خير الدنيا والاخره*
*موفق...*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اووووه الف مبروك خيتي دمعه طفله يتيمه*

*بنتظار شنو هديتك*

*صار الموضوع حماس أكثر*

----------


## Hussain.T

الف ألف مبروووك أختي


جآئزتك بطآقة شحن

حددي شركتك وستصلك البطآقة في تقييم

تحيآتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مشــــكور... خيي*
*.... بطاقه سوا*

* الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروووك دموعه
تستاهلي كل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

تستاهلي دموع 

وتصرفيها بالعافيه

بنتظار خيي المبدع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*آلف مبروووك لكل الفآإيزين تتهنو بجوآإئزكم  ،*

*وعؤبآإل البآإآقي ،*

*يعطيكم ربي آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآعدم*

*سي يو*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بحر العجائب*


*شبل الطفوف*


*عفاف الهدى*


*Malamh cute*


*الله يبارك فيكم* 
*ولاخلا ولاعدم من هيك طيبة*


*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح...*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

عذرا ع التأخير

اختي دمعة 

والجميع...

سيتم ارسآل الهدية حآلا في تقييم

^_^

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

شي حلوو ..!

::

تسلم اخي علأفكار

موفقينـ

----------

